

Approaching Optimality for Solving SDD Linear Systems - msbmsb
http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/227900457

======
msbmsb
Link to actual paper:
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~glmiller/Publications/Papers/KoutisAp...](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~glmiller/Publications/Papers/KoutisApproaching-2010.pdf)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
The discussion is here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1820891>

~~~
msbmsb
On a post made a day later... _tear_

